# FET cycle buddies - May/June 2016



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey lovely ladies

Thought I would set up this group for all of us cycling in May & June. 

My next af is due at the end of April/beginning of May when I'll have the scratch on day 21. Then jetting off on holiday, and starting my natural FET when my af is due at the end of May/beginning of June. Although I'm having a natural FET, I will be adding immune meds so aspirin, clexane, prednisone & also extra progesterone support. 

I'm so nervous about this round, but looking forward to not as many injections, and no ec! Also just desperate to start again - it's been 3 months since my ectopic on my 3rd round. I've had 3 goes so far resulting in: cancelled cycle, bfn & bfp which I lost. Hoping we get a full house will a straight bfp this time! Fingers crossed. 

Anyone else cycling around the same time? It's my first FET so any advice would be super appreciated. 

B X


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello

I was meant to be April/may but clinic changed it to may/June. 

Am starting with a down reg injection on day 21 of this cycle, which is 6th may. Then nothing for 2 weeks until a scan checks it's worked. I then start on estrogen tablets for 2 weeks to grow lining. 

Am feeling very nervous as we were so very lucky last time and I just can't seem to believe we will be lucky again.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Pink fairy - hello! How amazing that your first round worked. Fingers crossed for this one too  x


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi ladies
Can I join you? I'm going to start dr on Sunday with fet pencilled in for 31 may. One frostie remaining, I have ds who is now 20 months and was in the freezer for three months! My last get resulted in a mc, so all hopes resting on this little one as getting in a bit now to be doing another fresh cycle. Been through most things in my ivf journey, so ant questions feel free to pick my brains


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

beanie - welcome! You are a couple of weeks ahead of me, so good luck! Have you ever had a natural FET? Advice would be much appreciated  xxx


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just done medicated cycles but both resulted in bfps. Also had bfp with iui. Never had a bfp on a fresh cycle which is weird. Are you trying acupuncture?
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I tried accupuncture on my 2nd cycle which resulted in a bfn. Didn't do it on my third which was a bfp (although ectopic). I didn't ever find it particularly relaxing to be honest. I mainly went as I have responded poorly in the past to stim medication, and my accupuncturist (who specialises in fertility) said it might help me produce more follicles. But my third cycle yielded loads more eggs & also better quality eggs, so for me it doesn't work. But I definitely don't discount it - I know it works wonders for a lot of women. I'm just a bit odd I think! X


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm hoping I can join you? I've got a consultation on weds to get back on the ivf roller coaster, I'm hoping they will let me get started straight away in which case ET will be early June.... Will be gutted if I have to wait till next month as I've worked out OTD could ruin my DD 2nd birthday! I'm so nervous and on edge already waiting for the first set back, dreading Wednesday nut hoping so so much I can join you in the cycle   !


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi beany, fingers crossed for you for Wednesday. How many frosties do you think you will have put back?


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks beanie, I'm pretty nervous about what consultant will say. I just want the one good one back!! I don't know how they are stored so I don't know if we will even have a choice about how many will be thawed, I guess I'll find out tomorrow, or hope I do anyway! 

You 3 put back last time? What were the reasons for that, leaving one left I mean was it how they were stored or your choice? Are you on daily DR injections now?

I see we both have similar aged LO's, my DD has just gone 21 months


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

Beany, I did a fresh cycle last time, and when I went for transfer I had 6 embies to choose from. There was one early blast, but the rest had been really slow to develop and were only moralas. Because of my age and the fact the embies weren't very advanced they advised three put back and basically said they would leave the remaining three overnight but weren't hopeful I would have any to freeze. Turns out one of the three transformed into a lovely blast which could be frozen! Bit of a pain having one on its own when I could have had 2x2, but at least I have one! My ds will be 2 on 9/8


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry beanie misread your sig - it's such a hard decision on how many to put back isn't it, I'm concerned they will scare me into putting two back which I really don't want... But then I also want to give myself the best chance!

I had my appointment this morning but turns out it wasn't consultant at all it was initial paperwork with nurse... But since they know us and it's a small unit who are super nice they have booked me in with consultant in 2 weeks time (usually have to wait 5-6 weeks) and after seeing him I can start on my next day 21 for down reg injection. Unfortunately the consultant appointment is on my day 21 so I've got about 6 weeks till I will be started but at least the ball is rolling. I've already looked at the potential timescale which would put my DD's 2nd birthday on or around OTD... But not willing to postpone treatment so we will all just have to keep fingers tightly crossed either for good news or a different test date!

So I'm really a June/July cycles but I'll stick around for now if that's ok ladies?
When is everyone else starting?


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello ladies  
May I join you please? We were lucky enough to get 7 frosties from our first cycle and we are keen to get going with our first FET. Fresh first cycle did not take and we were devastated - it all ended very quickly with really super heavy bleeding. Am terrified of that happening again, but trying to stay positive and focus on the end goal....... 
Waiting on AF to arrive at the moment, which should be any day now. She is usually bang on time, but obviously now I am waiting on her she is taking her sweet time!  
We will then be starting short protocol mediated FET cycle. Should be looking at ET sometime the week of 9th May, fingers crossed. 
Going to put 2 frosties back and keep everything crossed. 
Hopefully we will all have positive experiences on this ride - good luck ladies, hang on tight!


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

Beany, can you not contact the nurses and ask if you can start Dr the day you see the consultant subject to all being OK? Seems a pain to wait another month
..or failing that, ask to be put on a cancellation list?

Hi feathers, sounds like you have lots of frosties raring to go, hope AF turns up soon. Good that you are on a short cycle, you will be overtaking us all on here..

Bethannora and pink fairy, hope you guys are OK?
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Beanie - I'm good thanks. Scratch booked for 17 May, and hopefully FET will be mid-June. How is downreg going? x

Feathers - wow, not long to go until ET for you. Good luck x

Beany - of course you can stay with us 

Pinkfairy - how are you doing? When is ET scheduled for you lovely? We might be having it at similar times x 

No news with me really - started AF yesterday, so will change the date of my scratch with the clinic to May 17th. Then I am in Majorca May 21-28, and if my cycle stays the same, AF will arrive on day 2 of holidays - 22 May. Meaning my day 10 scan will be just after holidays. Exciting!

B xxxxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey ladies

Thanks for asking after me. I'm ok, just hating this extra waiting. It's really not helping to bring my stress levels down! I start on May 6th with a one off injection to down regulate. This will be day 21. I think I then wait for 2 weeks then scan to see if lining is thin. I've no idea when transfer will be, second week in June maybe? 

Majorca sounds fab bethanora, very jealous. 

Feathers that is just typical. My AF is the reason my cycle was delayed. It was supposed to come sat/sun which would have been perfect. But no, it came Friday instead so they couldn't see me. Hope it comes soon. That's great you have 7 snow babies. How many will you have transferred? 

Beany why wouldn't you want 2? I wouldn't either due to cervix issues. Agree about asking if you can start with this day 21 and not wait a month. 

Beanie when do you start? It's hard to keep track! 

I need to get reading about how to increase lining. Have read about hot water bottles and keeping feet warm. And Brazil nuts are meant to be good I think. And beetroot juice? I'm petrified my lining won't grow. Ach am just petrified about it all really!


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies  

Pinkfairy - AF came this afternoon and has pushed our cycle out by 1 week as well now, due to scan dates etc. Looking at week of the 18th for our ET now, fingers crossed. We will transfer 2 this time and see what happens. Have reconciled the idea of twins if they both take  . I have heard the same about Brazil nuts and warm feet, tried that last time and got a really good lining so going to keep going with those. 

Hope everyone else is keeping warm on this chilly day, cannot believe we are nearly in May and I have my heating on full blast!


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies I asked about starting on this day 21 but it's too soon, need my blood test back and also need to have a reply from my doctor (boring paperwork had to be repeated). I don't mind, it's all better than seeing the consultants in6 week so nene then waiting for day 21! I will take advice from dos but after having one baby I know I couldn't cope with two at once! I know odds are against us for one working let alone both but I just don't want to risk it.... But if there are two surviving the thaw that will go to waste if not transferred then I expect I'd have two back!

I heard about Brazil nuts and pineapple, not sure about keeping feet warm though but in this weather extra socks would be welcomed! Try not to stress pinkfairy the drugs do the hard work  

So feathers is our first cycler, do you just start on tablets now with AF? I didn't realise you could have short protocol FET, sounds much better!!

AF on day 2 of your holiday is a bit pants bethanora but what a lovely way to have an ivf cycle - in Majorca  

I've finished work for the week, so my long may bank holiday weekend starts here... With the heating on like feathers!


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah you're right. I'm just so nervous my body won't do what it's meant to.......it never has! I think my protocol is different to everyone else's. It's a one off injection then nothing, then tablets for 2 weeks then add pessaries and then ET. Glad no needles. I didn't do the injections last time, my mum did as she's a nurse but that would be so complicated now with having Louie. 

Am a bit worried about stress too. Am doing all I can to relax however life in general is more stressed now with a two year old and juggling work and husbands shifts etc. Being tired is a permanent feature. Plus work is a bit stressful just now. I'm part time thankfully but got lots on at the moment which will continue throughout our cycle. 

I want this to work so much but just can't seem to believe that we'd be so lucky twice. 

I am quite a cold person so always have socks on in bed and sometimes have a hot water bottle. Hate nuts but might grind them over cereal. 

How does short protocol differ feathers?


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

My 'short protocol' starts on D2 of the cycle with oestrogen tablets 3 times a day and Cetrotide injections once a day for 7 mornings. 
Then a scan on D12 and ET about 1 week later. 
There are some pessaries to come into the mix sometime, starting just after the scan I think. 

Pineapple juice is similar in 'good stuff' to brazil nuts, if you needed an alternative pinkfairy


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

I take larginine from Holland and Barrett for lining, also believe yoga is good. Will let you know good poses if you are yoga bunnies x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I also take l'arginine & omega 3 for my lining. You can also take a selenium vitamin instead of brazil nuts (as it's the selenium in brazil nuts that are good). So if you don't like brazil nuts, just buy these vitamins


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

You're on same as me pink fairy, thankfully the nurse gives the one off injection on day 21, my OH is pretending he's disappointed at not doing any stabbings this time, I couldn't do any on my OE cycles... Couldn't even watch him do them!

So how come you get to do short protocol feathers, if it weren't for the 7 days of cetrotide it'd sound much better but we aren't given the choice?

I'd like some yoga poses beanie, I did it when pregnant but not since, Was always good for relaxing, be useful in the coming weeks.

My multi vitamins have selenium in, but I thinks it's a better idea to mix up some mocktails though.... Shame I didn't read this before nipping to the supermarket I'd have picked up supplies  

I am feeling similar  pink fairy, permanently tired with toddler, work getting busy and will be busier over coming weeks too but most of all can't believe we will get lucky again ... whilst at the same time knowing it worked from this batch of embryos already makes me feel hopeful as well.... Feel like I'm setting myself up to get hurt


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi ladies, can I join you? I was on the April/May page but just got my dates through and not getting transfer until 27th May so if all goes to plan it'll be June before we test. Think I got a bit ahead of myself going on April/May thread.

Mols x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Mols, I'm a bit like you and ahead of myself as I won't be testing till July! 11 Frosties wow that's loads are they all day 5? Are you DR yet? X


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Beany,

I've been DR since 13th April and start Progynova on Tuesday.  All our frozen are day 1 so we have no idea of the quality of them which I'm a bit nervous about as I wasn't in very good health when we originally did IVF 3 years ago, I just didn't know I wasn't well.  I've asked them to defrost all of them and pick the best and to refreeze the rest of them so at least we know where we're at and see which ones make it to day 5. 

Just had my Asda delivery complete with Brazil Nuts, pineapple and a hell of a lot of meat, Vegys and eggs.  The DH will be pleased! 

X


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Could I please join you. Got the go ahead for a natural FET in May (probably end of May). Just waiting for AF. I haven't written on the forum before but get a lot of support from reading of people going through the same thing and feel that I could use the moral support for this round. I'm feeling very nervous after our last cycle ended in miscarriage. I am trying to stay positive though. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi ladies. Can I join also? I think i will be a bit behind most people on here as doing long protocol and only just booked in yesterday so will not start down reg until mid may! Really nervous though as have just the 2 frosties and cant afford a fresh cycle so it is literally our last attempt! Am very lucky our last fresh cycle worked though so am already blessed. 
Feel like I definately need company for this journey, I feel like a nervous wreck already! 
Wishing everyone on here loads of luck and baby dust!


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome bubble and miss v  

Mols - that's a sensible idea having all thawed even if a bit nervy being day 1, but if the eggs were really bad quality there wouldn't have been any embryos so that's the first hurdle crossed. It must seem like a lifetime ago when you had your original cycle, glad you are well and ready to now though I hope this is your year  

MissV - post as much or as little as you like! So sorry about your miscarriage it's the one thing that scares me more than a bfn. Was it unexplained or is there anything docs can do to help reduce risk? Sticky baby dust for you  

Bubble - I'm sure you will still be ahead of me! I will start on day 21 of my next cycle and I'm on about day 10 of current cycle... And also a nervous wreak already   we too were blessed on last cycle but possible more fortunate in having 5 Frosties (won't feel so fortunate if they don't thaw!), but also our last attempt with these no more ivf after they gone, I'm ready to put a full stop at the end of my infertility journey ready to concentrate on something else!


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Beany. I had a missed miscarriage discovered at my 12 week scan. It was completely devastating. The doctors have said that a missed miscarriage almost always indicates a chromosomal problem with the embryo. So hopefully it was just 'bad luck'. I'm trying to be positive that at least I did get pregnant and all 3 of our frozen embies are fairly good quality blastocysts. Our fresh cycle went a lot better than expected given my low AMH. But I can't help also still being terrified!

Congratulations to you and Bubble on your babies from your fresh cycles. They must bring you such joy but I imagine it is stressful going through IVF and looking after a little one. Hopefully the fact that you've been successful before is a positive sign for this cycle.


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh miss v that's awful, I hope it was just bad luck and like you said at least you know you can get pregnant now. FET much less stress on your body so hopefully increase all our chances of a bfp. I never had my amh tested so don't really know what it means, I had ok but a bit high fsh but both my own egg cycles went much worse than expected, our donor egg cycle was like entering a new world there was good news at every turn! I feel incredibly lucky and can't quite believe we could get lucky again... Time will tell. I'm  hoping having a little one to distract me will make the rest of my ivf journey much more bearable! FET much simpler than full ivf though, not sure how she will like it when I freak out about her jumping on my belly during the 2ww though


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi ladies I hope it's ok to pop in and say   I think I will actually be a June/July thread but I'm so eager and still feeling so upset we had to freeze 3 x blastocyst due to OHSS   but of course I'm over the moon we have 3 lovely little embryos on ice! It was our first IVF cycle. Can anyone help me with a question... I was told that were only allowed single embryo transfer, does this mean they will just thaw 1 x embryo at a time? I keep getting worried that either 1) they thaw more than 1 and then keep the best and discard the other 2) if I insist they only thaw 1 and it doesn't survive the thaw then I'll have to cancel and wait another cycle. I think my anxiety has come from being on the theatre table ready for fresh transfer until they decided to freeze everything which was truly devastating and then had to wait 2 cycles until they will let me do FET. Sorry for the mammoth post!!
Wishing you all tons of luck and baby dust 
Nelli xxx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can I join you please?  I've just done my first DR injection in a slightly detached state as I'm finding it hard to believe I'm doing this again but I'm sure once I get a few more needles in me I'll be with it! 

Nelli- your post prompted me to reply.  My clinic only defrost 1 at a time and the others stay in the freezer.  If the first doesn't defrost then they move to the next and so on until they are used up.  However the defrost success rates are high at around 90% for blasts so fx they will defrost and transfer the first successfully.  On the first FET they will only put 1 back because the success rates are high- infact my clinic are doing a research study at the moment to see if it is better to always freeze after egg collection as this gives time for your body to be in the best condition to receive the embryo.  So all in all- I hope to reassure you that actually things are looking good for you- although I know it doesn't always feel like that especially as it seems you've had a rollercoasater ride to get this far!  Good luck x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Nelli  

I can only half answer your question I'm afraid. A single embryo transfer means they will only let you have one back in, probably based on your age. The thawing depends how they are stored, it's something you need to ask. I know someone who got told they thaw them one at a time until one is suitable for transfer (luckily for them first one thawed was good and is a now a 6 month old baby boy). I've seen other people mention embryos being stored 2 or 3 in a container so all have to be thawed but no idea what happens to any that survive that aren't transferred. It's one of my questions for my doc next week. Hopefully your 2 month wait for transfer will be worth it, I've read about FET being more successful after a freeze all cycle due to the best embryos going back into a more welcoming environment or something like that!


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi mcstamp you posted whilst I was writing!

I didn't realize thaw rates were better for blasts, I thought it was 50/60% but maybe that's the average rate based on any embryo frozen?

I feel for you and other ladies having to DR with daily injections, my clinic give a one off DR stab and it lasts for a month! Do you DR for a fortnight and then start oestrogen tablets?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Morning ladies! 

Hoping I can join this thread? I am looking at a end of May/June transfer. 3rd transfer with not a sniff of a BFP. Only transferring a 3BC embryo so not feeling hopeful if my two better grades embryos haven't worked! 

Had a hysterscopy on Tuesday - all fine 

Started buserelin injections last night as it was day 21 of cycle so just gotta wait for AF to arrive and then I can start adding my estrogen.

It's wierd the more I go through this process the more numb I feel about it all.


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Beany 34 - it sounds like we are in a similar position. I'm glad that I'm not the only one feeling like a nervous wreck. 5 frosties is brilliant - that gives you a good chance. I'm gearing up for this cycle with the mindset that it is our last attempt so it feels like all or nothing. Feel very strongly about only doing a single embryo transfer though (we had twins from single transfer in our fresh- very lucky!) so would be terrified having 2 put back now in case both embies split!! - know the chances are very low of that happening but it has made me think! At same time terrified neither embryo makes the thaw and its game over before we begin! 

Miss V. How devastating to find out at 12 week scan. I cannot imagine how that feels. Miscarriage terrifies me. Really positive that you got pregnant though. Fingers crossed for you with this cycle. X

Nelli - I was nearly in your position with my fresh. I was coasted on my meds for 4 days as my oestrogen levels were though the roof and was nearly cancelled prior to egg collection. Then egg collection went ahead and i got ohss. When i went in for transfer and was told i had fluid build up around ovaries and uterus and the clinic recommended i do a freeze all. As it was i remember them saying the fluid was just under 3?cm which was where they legally were not allowed to do a transfer as it was too dangerous - as i was just under the threshold they gave me a choice between transfer with risk of ohss lasting up to 12 weeks of pregnancy or a freeze all. I went ahead with a single embryo transfer - afterwards i thought it was foolish at the time. However it worked out for me and by some miracle that embryo split and we were blessed with identical twin girls! Whether that is due to ohss or not i dont know, but in hindsight I'm so glad i didnt have 2 put back!! so i guess I'm trying to say single embryo transfers are fine - i was told it doesnt alter the success rate it just decreases the chance of multiple birth. I suppose how many are thawed depends on the clinic. My clinic will only thaw how ever many you are prepared to transfer - i have opted to thaw one but have been told if it doesnt survive they can still thaw the second. I hope that makes sense and helps. 

Welcome mcstamp and carrie 88. Carrie 88 - I've heard of success with seemingly lower grade embryos and equally negatives with better quality ones - you just never know. Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread xx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello to all the new people. Nice to have people to chat to!

Well I'm off tomorrow for mock transfer and day 21 injection to start down reg. Glad to be finally starting but terrified. Someone on another thread had put a lovely thought on there that does ring true... Before we started this fertility journey I would have given anything to have my son and I've still got him so anyone else is a bonus. I know how lucky we are and feel so cheeky to be here again asking for another. 

I know I'll be utterly devastated however if this doesn't work, and the chance are that it might not so matching up my head and heart is hard. 

I just can't seem to believe that we would be so lucky again and I sort of feel like we don't deserve to be. 

So sorry to hear your sad news miss v, honestly just can't imagine it. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Mcstamp - that is really reassuring to hear your clinic are research frozen transfers and the 90% thaw survival is great news  feel petrified that the embryos won't survive the thaw but you've reassured me. Im sorry that your back on the IVF rollercoaster again how's DR going? Did they tell you when ET is likely to be?

Beany - thanks for the info I'm going to ask my clinic next week about how they are stored and the thawing process to put my mind at ease abit. That's also reassuring that you've heard a fet after freeze all cycle has good outcomes I'm just praying were lucky enough! When do you start DR and great news your clinic just does one off injection!

Carrie - I hope you're feeling ok sorry to hear your previous transfers haven't stuck hopefully this will be the one and it's a little fighter.

Bubble - what an incredible outcome lovely identical twin girls I hope we're that lucky! Did your ohss get worse after bfp? I had fluid pockets at 8cms 2 days after egg collection and ovaries were upto 9x9cms very painful. I've never felt so ill in my life. The reason they were still going ahead with fresh transfer was because they thought only 1 embryo would make it to blast and was poor quality then miraculously 3 made it and they graded then B. I still asked to go ahead with fresh transfer but whilst I was on the theatre table they started measuring my fluid pockets again and it had increased so very last minute refused I still feel upset about it and we have a meeting next week with the doctor to discuss what happened. All very worrying and I'm mostly worried the ohss has affected the egg / embryo quality. 
Have you started DR yet?

Pink fairy - hope mock transfer went ok and yay for starting DR! Do you know when ET will be. Also you absolutely deserve to be just as lucky again keep the faith and hopefully a sibling for your LO its amazing really how IVF can help us to have families really isn't I do feel lucky that IVF is an option as my DH originally had 0 spermies so feel like we've already been on a massive journey and now to have 3 frozen embryos I feel like we've already been lucky to get this far! Just praying they make it!


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words. It was a completely awful experience that I don't think I will ever fully get over. But... I am trying to move forward and be positive about this cycle and the fact that I am having a natural cycle (besides one trigger shot). I am very relieved to not be on loads of drugs again and have great sympathy for all of you that are on DR drugs. I had horrible headaches and night sweats from them although I was lucky to be on a sniffer DR and not injections -those were only for stims. I did find that acupuncture helped with the side effects if that's of any use to anyone.
My AF started yesterday so I am booked in for a scan on 16 May (day 12) and if the lining is good and there is a leading follicle I will be given a trigger shot (not sure when exactly) and the transfer will be 5-7 days later. We are having eSET and this time next month I will know the outcome! Starting to feel excited but still terrified.

Nelli - that must have been horrible  being all ready for transfer and having to cancel. Hopefully now your body will have had a chance to recover and be in the best place possible for the FET. I have also been told about the 90% thaw rate with the new freezing technique and I know someone who has 2 children from FETs after all fresh attempts were unsuccessful.

Carrie 88: My fresh transfer was a top blast and it ended in miscarriage most likely due to a chromosomal problem so I don't think that the grade tells them much more than what the embryo looks like at that time. It could still develop further and hopefully this is the one for you.

Bubble 1234: How special to have identical twins! My husband is keen on transferring 2 embryos but I am too nervous of multiples. I have said that if this one doesn't work we can transfer 2 next time (assuming we still have 2 left).

Pinkfairy: You definitely do deserve to lucky again! It is not fair that we all have to go through such a stressful process to achieve our family dreams but I hope all our dreams come true!

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Evening ladies

Had my mock transfer so that was one hurdle done. However during the scan the consultant said I had 4-5 follicles on one side and 5-6 on the other. I'm day 21. Is that right that I have follicles at that point? I didn't think I would as thought that was earlier in cycle? 

I then had the down reg injection (ouch- my bum now also hurts, so not fun!) so another hurdle down. Now I've nothing for 2 weeks except the lovely side effects (menopausal the nurse said - yay!). 

I wasn't very taken with the nurse. She was very vague and kept contradicting what she was saying. I get stressed out with this because things are unclear. I had asked her if the injection would affect my period. She said maybe, maybe not. I asked if it would be lighter, she said yes. I said I was glad as wouldn't enjoy it being heavier then she said it might be?! I asked if my period would come on time, she said it should. I then explained about my pre period spotting and then she said my period might come a few days early or a few days late?! Confusing!

I guess the main thing is that I need to be finished bleeding by 20th may. Which knowing my body, I won't be so that will push it on another week. 

Anyway sorry for that rant. I just hate being confused and feeling like I'm out of control.


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

HI all,  

Pink fairy- my nurse was also incredibly vague.  They are normally so good but I think she was new and she just couldn't answer any of my questions.  So I'm liken you, not knowing when to expect AF but hoping it comes before 18th May for me!

Carrie 88- I'm the same with the numb feeling.  I remember I was so excited on the first round and now I'm so disinterested I've had to set alarms to ensure I actually remember to do the injection each night! Saying that though, now I've started I do feel more positive and in control which is good.  

Miss V- Good luck with your natural cycle - it all sounds as nice as it ever can do!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi girls- 

Can I join?
Am in long protocol FET. 5th attempt at treatment, never achieved a pregnancy as yet but have good Embies in the freezer. 
Consultant thinks it's implantation issue due to higher 'natural killer cells' so on steroids and immune drugs this time.

Having my scratch tomorrow before down regulation. ET estimated for late June.

Throwing everything we've got at this one. I'm leaving my job in 3 weeks, doing acupuncture & hypnotherapy.

Really hopeful to be trying again and joining you lovely lot.

Xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pink fairy - what's a mock transfer? I've never heard of that before. 

Mcstamp - sorry you're feeling deflated like me  I'm the same. I've had to set alarms and I'm so not with it, I did my injection wrong last night. 

Mrsfw - 5 transfers? Wow! Fingers crossed this is the one for you! 

My period came yesterday so I called guys today and going for a scan on Tuesday 24th may. If this transfer is anything like the other two I'll be transferring roughly 31st May xx


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello ladies may I join you?
I started dr last week with synarel. Seem to be struggling a bit with this dr. Had no symptoms on last one. This one been having headaches, feeling pretty shattered.
Due to have two embies for et on 9th June. 
Seems we are all on different protocols. I'm spraying for 17 days, then adding in progynova, not in for my baseline scan until I've taken that for 12 days.
Anyone else on similar?
I found the support on here with my last cycle so helpful.

I've tried lots of different things too- keeping feet warm, pineapple juice, Brazil nuts, omega and other vitamins, acupuncture and I'm also having maya massage and reflexology together. Acupuncture I'm not too sure about myself but lots of people have recommended it to me. Anyone else doing all these things?

I'm sending lots of luck and wishes to you all.


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mrsfw really interested in the outcome of the immunology results. 

I'm waiting on these results too they were supposed to be back 4 weeks ago and then when tried to get results I discovered they'd been lost.

Had to get them redone last week and have been assured I'll have them this week.

Have they put you on certain medication then?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bea77 - I think my protocol is similar to yours? I'm doing a spray equivalent (I didn't like to spray so injecting), I added progynova yesterday and then progrsterone once I'm close to transfer. 

I've tried all of that and I've had no luck  I've given up caffeine, alcohol, organic, only drank room temperature drinks, acupuncture, reiki, kept my feet warm, Brazil nuts, pineapple core.

This time I'm not doing anything....


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone

Mcstamp so are you back for scan on 18th to check for thin lining? It's bloody typical that normally I get spotting for 7 days before my period and this month so far I've had nothing.  NOw that either means my period will not come when it's due (Friday ish) and will delay this whole process or for some reason this month I have no spotting (great, why can't it be like that every month??!!). I need to stop stressing but I just can't help thinking this is all going to go wrong. 

Mrs few sorry to hear about so many transfers. Must just be devastating. Hopefully this time you've cracked it though with a scratch and all the immune stuff. Sounds like you're doing absolutely everything you can I really really hope it pays off. 

Carrie it's just them checking a transfer can take place. So putting the catheter into womb. Had it the last time before transfer. Had a little worry it might not be fine (I have cervix issues) but phew, seemed to be ok. 

Bea it's funny all the different protocols isn't it? I am so glad mine doesn't involve injections however it feels very funny to have had this injection on Friday and then nothing for two weeks. I feel like I've nothing to focus on. I haven't started doing anything yet as thought the warm feet, nuts, funny juices and hot water bottles were for building up lining after down reg. I did acupuncture last time and felt it helped me to relax but just can't afford it this time. I hope I'm not supposed to be doing all the 'stuff' just now!!  I don't drink anyway and only drink tea and trying to cut back on that. 

I just feel so distanced from this and almost like I know it's not going to work. I really really hope I'm wrong and that my usual gut feeling isn't going to be right this time. I don't feel like I've done anything to help it this time but maybe that's just because it's a different process. Please let my body play ball. Please let us find another golden egg.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome girls, I look forward to sharing this journey with you. Never thought I would be in this position but there you go, 5th time lucky hopefully, it's incredibly hard but we just need to keep trying.

Pink fairy- I have everything crossed for you and hoping it goes well.

Bea- so frustrating they lost your results!!! It's bad enough having to wait 4 weeks! Hope yours come back soon, do let us know. Yes so I'm on normal down regulation, then to support immune issues having steroids and intralipids injection/infusion, along with the usual hormone drugs. Also been given gestone with the terrifying 2 inch needle to do in the bum cheek (I actually thought the nurse was joking)  Anyone else doing these?!

Carrie - good luck for your scan 

Xx


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi ladies thanks for all the responses. 
Carrie and Pinkfairy2 I've been in two minds whether or not to continue with all these things as they've not worked for me either but I'm not brave enough to do away with them just yet. 
Mrsfw- so frustrating! Thanks for sharing that with me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is just what you need. I'll keep you posted.
Pinkfairy2 on my last cycle my af didn't show up either. I'd to go up to hospital to do pregnancy test and then was told to double my spray af arrived the following day and my schedule continued. From what I understand if af late it's not the end so try not to worry!

I'm just trying to work out how long to take off work. Last time I went back to work before my 2ww was up as I thought it was better to keep busy but that did not work out to well for me and had to deal with the trauma of bleeding in work. So not putting myself through that again. 
What are the rest of you thinking about work?

On a lighter note it's been a beautiful day here which has lifted my spirits


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bea77 - I've always taken the 2ww off work. Although in our first transfer my fiances mum died 3 days after transfer so it wasn't relaxing. Transfer 2 I took it off and was totally relaxed. This transfer I'm not going to take the first few days off and then head back in.

I went to see an immune specialist last night. He said 80% of women get pregnant within 3 transfers. As we've only had 2 failed he normally wouldn't reccomend any testing but cos I have raynauds and that can be linked to immune issues he suggested cytokine th1:th2, NKC blood test and an endometrial biopsy.

Unfortunately you can't have the biopsy when on any IVF meds abd the results take a while to come back as they need sending to Chicago.

So our options were:

Cancel this FeT even though I'm planning on transferring in 3 weeks and have the tests.

Transfer as my hysterscopy came back ok last week and hope that we are going to be in the 80% statistic. If it's BFP yay!! If not then get tested for the problems before our next cycle....


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Morning girls, 

Bea- I always worry about work!  However I only work 2-3 days a week so I tend to try and go in my days unless I have an actual appointment 9maybe a day off after ET though)  I'm really lucky that I love my job and my manager has been through IVF so is incredibly understanding. I work at an outdoor pre school so I do try and avoid picking up the kids and lugging too much around.  But I'm generally pleased to be in and taking my mind off it.

Carrie- I think I'd be tempted to go ahead now and FX for the BFP.  I didn't know that about Raynauds though- I also suffer with it and Eczema so I prob fit the bill for immune issues too.... (NHS  though so its not offered)

MrsFW - Good luck and yes I know how you feel- I never expected to still be doing this. Its getting kind of boring! 

Pinkfairy- My scan is to check lining and then I think they introduce the oestrogen and then scan in another 15 days to see if it is thickening.  Your probably just protecting yourself by feeling distanced - I think that's what is going on with me too.  it never really gets real until ET and then I dare to dream!

On  another note, my last cycle the girls were 'orange mad' as its the colour of fertility.  The girl who was most orange is pregnant with twins, so because it makes so much logical sense I have painted my nails orange, a found orange ribbon is on my pin board and I have a bought myself a beautiful Mr fox dressing gown from John Lewis.  It makes me smile and its cheaper than acupuncture !  Do any of you have any weird superstitions to help get you through?


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies! I've had a lovely long weekend by the sea (visiting family) but have only managed a quick peek now and then to try and catch up, first chance for a quick post now as I'm off for my consultant appt this morning so got a few hours off work! The weekend managed to help time fly by and take my mind off this appt, it should be (hoping!) a quick chat to tick the boxes getting docs seal of approval of treatment then I start on next AF (next week!)... Course I start by waiting for day 21 but that's where you lovely ladies keep me occupied! Still nervous something will delay us further tho, I don't like doctors!

Can't catch up with you all so just a few quick comments - no superstitions after my first failure, no thank heavens I haven't been given a 2 inch needle and no time off work except for apps but I have been "lucky" that heartbreaking news always came at a weekend! I do like orange though...


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok so it was a quick chat and I feel bad saying I don't like doctors as everything he said was positive!! He said that my embies will have been "fast frozen" and chance of thawing and being being able to transfer is 97%!! Also that still have 40% chance of success with the frozen cycle as we did with the fresh blasto cycle... So trying to get my head round we may get 4 (or 5!) goes out of these frosties and odds being 1 in 3 could result into a baby...OMG hopes are high - long way to fall!!! Gotta go to work now, hope I've nothing important to do, mind all over the place!

Hope you're having lovely sunny day ladies, gorgeous here shame I work inside


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello,  I think this might be a better thread for me than the April/May one as,  all being well at my scan next week and if the embryos survive,  I should hopefully have transfer last week in May. On buserelin and two patches alternate days.  It might be from the fresh cycle earlier this year as well but I am so bloated! I look a few months gone and my trousers are not fitting very well at all. I also have raynauds so I am little concerned but as it is nhs  I will just hope it won't make any difference. My husband told me not to worry about it and my raynauds seems a lot better than it used to be.


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Apologies for the delayed post I have managed to keep surprisingly busy the last week and time has flown by so sorry if I miss anything in my response.
Welcome Knitty Gritty - it sounds as if you are on the same protocol as me - I'm also doing buserilin and patches. You are a bit ahead of me though - I start DR next week! Have you had any other side effects besides bloating? I was told the oestrogen can make you feel sick, which I'm not looking forward to! 

Beany34 - excellent that you have had a nice weekend - what lovely weather you must have had! Excellent that you have been given such good success rates. Fingers crossed AF comes on time for you.

Mcstamp - I'm intrigued about the orange - I may have to go on a hunt for orange items! 

Carrie88 - what a dilemma. Have you decided what to dp yet? I have no idea what I would do...but I'm useless at decisions at the best of times.

Welcome Bea77 - I've not heard about keeping feet warm or pinapple juice. I may give them a try. I'm just doing acupuncture and preconception multivitamins. Ooh and a friend of mine is into reiki and she has given me a pouch of crystals to keep with me. I have a list of what they are somewhere if any one is interested. I keep them under my pillow at night. Last time I also used the ivf companion self hypnosis cd, which I need to find and start using.

Mrs few - how did your scratch go? I'm booked in for one next week and getting nervous as never had one before. Is it painful? Have you started DR? 

Pink fairy - I didn't even realise that you can DR with one injection? Does that have any impact on the side effects? I am also feeling very distanced - I don't want to get my hopes up. How is DR going? 

Miss V. - how is it going? Wow your scan is just around the corner - I cant believe how quick the short protocol seems to be. - probably doesn't feel like it for you. Let us know how it goes

Nelli - Gosh - I cant imagine the pain that you must have been in with all that fluid build up. I remember being in so much pain with the OHSS I couldn't stand up straight and was nearly sick everytime I rolled over in bed. You poor thing. At least there os no risk of that with frozen cycle. Great that you have 3 grade Bs in the freezer. I feel for you as I was devastated when I was nearly cancelled. You have every reason to believe that this could work for you. I too was really worried about egg quality due to OHSS and high oestrogen levels. I would say though that your embryos have made it to blast and were strong enough to freeze so there is every possibility that they can be become a baby. Also if my embryo was able to make it with the levels of oestrogen I had then you too have every chance.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

Tough choice Carrie. I think if it were me I'd continue with this cycle then test if needed. So hard to know though and you'll always wonder what if. 

Mcstamp I've heard about orange too. I must invest in something Orange. Not superstitions as such but I do look for signs. On our first ivf cycle where we were blessed with our son, we saw both ends of a rainbow in the days before EC so we wished for a golden egg. I then kept seeing loads of rainbows after. He has a rainbow theme in his bedroom and playroom. This cycle I haven't had any signs as such but saw two magpies last week before my appointment. The next day after my down reg jag we went for a walk and came upon a wishing tree so all 3 of us made a wish and tied a ribbon each to a branch. It felt meaningful and almost as though I was meant to find that tree because I was having so many negative thoughts. I've managed to calm myself down a bit tonight by thinking to myself that I found the tree, it was a sign and it will be ok. I've worked myself up because period due tomorrow ish and I've only just started spotting today. I normally spot for 5-7 days before period so am freaking out that this will delay things and mean I need to down reg longer as my period tends to last about 6-7 days so really need it to come tomorrow to be finished by my lining scan a week tomorrow. I can't really cope with more delays, had a 3 week delay at start as clinic couldn't see me on time to down reg on day 1-3 so had to wait until day 21 and have just had a feeling that it's doomed from the start ever since then. It's all just pushing it further and further on and I need it to not be delayed any more. I was meant to be a may transfer and it's just getting later and later. Ultimately it does not make one bit of difference but it's just prolonging the agony for me I feel. I so hope I am wrong and that this cycle isn't doomed. I need to see my magpies again! 

Beany great that you can start soon! 

Hi Knitty. I remember being so bloated last time as well, I also looked like I was about 5 months gone and then it disappeared soon after positive. Hopefully it means your body is doing good things in preparation!


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Crossed posts bubble. Yeah one injection. not heard of anyone else on that protocol so I am hoping it does work.  So far I feel pretty normal. Been choked with cold last few days and feeling awful but linked to that rather than injection I think. I've been drinking lots of water....... I haven't had anything I wouldn't normally have at this time of month........ A bit grumpy, a bit teary, a bit bloated. I'm tired anyway a due to two year old weakening at least once per night if not more for last two months...........

Ha, my nurse told  me that starting the estrogen can make you feel better if you've suffered a bit with down reg. I hope it doesn't make me feel sick, for me there's nothing worse.  Now I think about it I think the nurse is wrong because estrogen surely makes you bloated etc?? My levels were really really high before and I was probably borderline ohss, although nothing like how you describe so can't have been that bad. 

I need to go with the flo more. Trust that it will all be ok.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

We've decided to carry on with this transfer! I agree. We are always going to be wondering if it's the right decision, esp if this transfer doesn't work. My worry is its gonna fail, I'm gonna get tested for immune issues and have them, we're gonna move on to our last NHS cycle and all of our embryos might be affected with Neurofibromotosis so the cycle would be over. It's really tough call but that's what we picked! I just hope we don't regret it.

Beany34 - our thaw rates are the same and both embryos so far have survived thaw so I don't think you need to worry about that. Your statistics all sound promising so fingers crossed for you!! 

Knittygritty - we should be transferring the same week  I am also very very bloated from buserelin! I look pregnant!! 

Pink fairy - I've never heard of that protocol either but that sounds interesting!! Does oestrogen boost you? I never knew that xx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Bubble I haven't really felt sick on the estradiol but I have been feeling very tired and a few bad headaches. Prepare to be very emotional though! I have also put on some weight as well. 

Carrie provisional ET date is the 25th but have to wait and see.


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm on my phone, so this will be a short message. It's great to see that everyone's cycles are moving forwards. I'm sure it was a difficult decision for you, Carrie, and I really hope it works out for you. 

I haven't had any time off work except for appointments. I am lucky to work for myself so I have a bit more flexibility. I went back to work on the day of my flesh transfer and I got a BFP (although it ended in mmc), so I will see how things go this time. 
I have been trying to eat healthily and am taking the usual multivitamins and omega 3 supplements. My acupuncturist is on holiday so I will only have 1 or 2 sessions this cycle. She recommended 2 slices of pineapple a day between egg collection and transfer on my last cycle so I will do that between ovulation and transfer this time. It can't hurt.  I'm willing to try anything and as I have so little control over any other part of this journey to conception, I am trying to control the parts that I can! 
The other thing I am doing is listening to Zita West IVF meditation cd. It's relaxing and it is helping me to think positively. It's not my usual kind of thing but I'm willing to try anything! 

My appointment to check my lining is on Monday morning. I will let you know how it goes.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey everyone, sorry not posted for a while on this thread.

How are we all doing?

I've got my appointment tomorrow to check the thickness of my lining, transfer provisionally booked for 27th May.  They'll start defrosting on the 23rd I think, 11 defrosting, so hopefully at least one of these will be good enough quality for transfer.  Had it quite tough at the beginning of this week with the progynova side effects, at the moment, I'm fine just bloated and a bit weepy. It could be that I've come off my 5:2 diet for transfer and growing lining and just with all this going on I'm just a bit emotional. Feel like a huge but fatty at the moment! 

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel exactly the same!  I am finding even size 12 jeans really tight at the moment. I am hoping to find out on Wednesday that I can stop the buserlin and start the pessaries and have transfer about the same time as you if the embryos thaw and develop okay.  I am also feeling quite crampy since starting two patches every other day. I guess that must be normal.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Knittygritty - I'm glad it's not just me! I worked so hard to lose weight and I feel like I'm piling it all back on. I'm hoping this will all be worth it.  Sounds like we've got quite similar dates for meds and et.  My appointment was supposed to be Tuesday but I couldn't do that day due to work commitment, so it's tomorrow. Hoping I'll have a nice thick lining and all can go ahead the following week. xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!! 

Hope you've all had a good weekend? The buserelin is making me bloated too!! Im trying to lose weight for my wedding in September and it's not going very well! Stupid buserelin!! 

MissV - how much omega 3 are you taking? Good luck for your scan on Monday xx 

Mols and knittygritty - sounds like you could be on the 2ww togetherr!! Fingers crossed you start this thread off with positive news!!


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow for scan mols. 

Period arrived yesterday thank goodness. It's been heavier than usual but seems to have slowed a bit now. No pain though which is good as sometimes it can be very sore. Fingers crossed for a thin lining on Friday so I can start estrogen. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

I had my scan to check for a thickening lining and lead follicle this morning. It is day 12 of my natural cycle and the follicle wasn't big enough yet and the lining not thick enough. They have booked me in for another scan on Friday when they plan to give me a trigger shot if everything is looking good. I am worried that Friday may be too late and I may have ovulated on my own by then. I mentioned this but the nurse didn't seem to think this was likely. Does anyone know what would happen if I was found to have already ovulated at fridays's scan? I am going to stark using opk's to keep an eye out myself.

I hope your scan goes well today Mols.

Carrie I am taking Zita West DHA 2 capsules a day so the dose is over 1000mcg. I also take a vit D supplement.


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Evening everyone,

Mrsfw- so one of my results has come back abnormal again (didn't even know that there was even a first abnormal result!) they haven't told me which one just that they expect it to be ok. So I've contacted to give me more specific information so I'm still playing the waiting game with this.

Kitty gritty I'm pretty sure we cycled together on the Jan/Feb group. I didn't post much on it as I felt clueless the whole way through my cycle that I found it useful to read others experiences. 

I find it crazy we all have different protocols. My af has not arrived so I'd to contact clinic today they've told me to give it to Thursday. So I sitting here sweltering with a hot water bottle trying to help things along a bit.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Miss V I take that two plus omega what vitamin D supplement do you take?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm taking:

2000mcg omega 3
Vitamin D supplement 
Pregnacare conception tablet 

....and I think that's it lol.

MissV - i can't answer your question sorry. I only do a medicated FET so no clue about natural ones! Xx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I am taking the seven seas pregnancy vitamins with omega 3 and inofolic which the clinic recommended prior to my fresh cycle due to my high amh..  Hoping the last buserelin injecting is tomorrow night so I can feel human again!   

Sorry I don't remember you, Bea but after realising that a freeze all was inevitable I sort of went quiet on there too. Good luck for your cycle.


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Bea the vitamin D supplement I take is called DLux. It's a spray. 

I've decided to phone the clinic today as my body is showing all signs of ovulating naturally by the time of my scan and trigger shot on Friday. I don't think this is a major issue as it's a natural cycle but it may have implications for timing of the transfer.


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thought I would put something on here too. This is my first time to go through IVF. My husband has been through it with his ex wife but then fortunately to conceive naturally, so now I am a step mum to a 7 year old.
We started our journey about 18 months ago! I had to have surgery on my uterus to remove the septum. A mess up with hospital appointments delayed us by a couple months. Nov/Dec last year we had 26 eggs collected, 5 fertilised and 3 were frozen, 7,8 and 9.
Due to overstimulation the decision was to freeze and to start the final leg after Aprils cycle. So I have been on supercur injections for 2 weeks. Today I feel absolutely awful, teary, headache, sensitive boobs just generally yuck. First scan next Wednesday to look at my lining. Should I be having a cycle if everything is being shut down? The hosp want to transfer all 3 embryos. We're a bit unsure. Hard not to get apprehensive about it all xx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Welcome Woo woo!  As far as my understanding goes most clinics give you supercur/burserelin and expect you to have a  bleed before they start you on oestrogen, which helps to thicken your lining.  The scans or blood test they do will tell them how your responding and they will decide on the plan based on those results.  With the 3 embryos I would just ask them why they are recommending that as it is a little unusual.  I've always found the embryologists at my clinic really good at explaining their reasons- but at the end of the day it should be your decision, but make sure you get as much information first before you make it! 

Miss V= hope the clinic were able to help you today- its so confusing with us all doing different things! 

Knitty gritty- hope you've no more burserelin to take!  I have,'t had bloating but I don't feel quite right- very tired in the mornings and a little foggy at times (but I don't know if this is just an emotional thing?)

Pink fairy- glad your AF came- so did mine!  So I'm all on for a blood test tomorrow.  I don't get scanned for another couple of weeks after that to check lining. 

Carrie- hope things are going well for you !

Mols hope you are feeling better !  I'm dreading getting bad side effects- I'm hoping I manage to stay Ok until the school holidays as I've got a busy couple of weeks until then with lots of groups requiring lots of energy!


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Mcstamp. Thanks for that. I haven't had a bleed yet. But I guess they will have a good look at everything at my scan next week. I have got myself a bit stressed out about this. I've chosen not to tell work as I don't really know them that well and I don't want them to know my business. They have said to implant all 3 because of my age and it's our one and only cycle on nhs x


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

I was lucky enough to speak to the nurse who saw me yesterday when I phoned. She said it will be fine if I ovulate naturally, just to make a note of the date. So I will keep using the opk's and then will still have scan on Friday to check that lining is ok. So no need to stress! 

Bea I hope you get some clarity on your results and that it is something they can sort easily. I haven't gone down the immunology route yet, but if this cycle doesn't work it is something I will be looking into.

Welcome WooWoo. I hope it all becomes less confusing at your scan next week.


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Just spoken to hospital, may have a cycle, may not..don't worry. The nurse advised to drink plenty of water x


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, may I join in?

AF arrived yesterday and I'm just waiting for my plan now. Starting buserolin on day 21. We have a 14 month boy from first icsi and 2 Frosties. I stopped breastfeeding Dec last year to start FET beginning  this year, never got AF and found out I was PG. first time ever naturally. Unfortunately it ended in missed miscarriage around week 7. Horrible few weeks after that. I'm finally ready to start again. I was on Provera, AF started yesterday

I found this forum massive help with my first round! Everybody just supported each other in the way that we can only understand!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow, what a week so far, Monday I had my scan to check the thickness of the lining, which was a whopping 19mm,   I was then told that I may have to abandon cycle as they weren't sure of the quality of the lining, I had to wait until my consultant came back which was 24 hours later.

That was a long 24 hours, yesterday I found out that we are not cancelling the cycle and that we can continue, Embys getting thawed on Monday, will find out quality or how they are getting on on Wednesday next week then hopefully transfer on Friday 27th. 

What a roller coaster of emotions.  I'm all over the place, but so pleased we can continue cycle.

I better get to work but I thought I'd update on what's been happening.  Hope everyone is doing well and I'll update on other people this afternoon.


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Morning everyone...now I have a reason why I have felt so rubbish...started bleeding today! Was getting worried. Think forward to scan next week. Have felt so crap have not been to work yesterday and today.😕 Hope all is well with everyone else xxx


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi,
Just wondering if I can join in, how is everyones treatment going?
,  I have been on this frozen cycle since 27th if March and finally I had my embryo transfer on the 12th of may with two frozen embies.  My otd is the 23Rd. I'm currently 6dp5dt and I was very naughty and started testing early and to my shock I got a bfp this morning although it's very faint there is definitely two lines there and now I'm petrified.

Xxxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

My scan went well and ET is provisionally booked for the 27th depending on how the embryos survive.   The call on Tuesday will be nerve-racking.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Hope it's ok to join you all on this thread.

I had prostap last Wednesday to down regulate, AF appeared on Monday and I have a scan booked for next Thursday. Hopefully my lining will be ok and I can start progynova.  I also have the added stress as I am moving our little embryo from one clinic to another.... Long story! That should be happening next Wednesday.....

Obviously this is all fairly stressful as I had a MC in March having  struck lucky on our first IVF cycle..... Just praying this wee embryo survives being moved and then thawed.  Feeling totally consumed by all things fertility related- hard to rember what life was like before all of this.


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Babygood, it is very stressful that fertility stuff plus having extra bits is not helping either! I had a mmc as well, we felt so blessed as it was a natural pg completely not planned, we have been trying for years before our first ivf! Good luck for your call this Wednesday!!!!

Cerwishing that's super exciting!!!! Let's pray it sticks!!!!

Mols it does sound very stressful 24 hours! I'm pleased it's all sorted and good to go!

Hope everybody else is well, xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mols - what an amazing thick lining you have!! That sounds like a stressful few hours though, I'm glad they're letting you transfer! 

Ceriwishing - congrats on your BFP! That's great to have a positive at 6dp5dt 

Knittygritty - Yaaay so ET is next Friday? Fingers crossed little Frostie survives!! 

Babygood - I agree. Once you get on this roller coaster you can't remember what life was like before you sat on it xx


Hope everyone else on the thread is good  xxxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Carrie they are aiming for Friday.


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the congrats, done another test this morning,  still faint but still two lines on cheap dip tests from eBay , and my official test date aint till Monday. So hopefully after five rounds it might actually be my time xxx

How are you ladies feeling that are just starting with meds ect xxx


----------



## Sandybell (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi lady's I would like to join you all in this journey ,, I did fet transfer yesterday and today is day one ,,  I did Fet on March and it was bfn  ,this is the scound one hope the tiny beans stick this time , my official day to test is 2 Jun , hope baby dust to you all


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good luck sandy bells  

Ladies what do you think about a hot tub before transfer? I have a hen do the weekend before the transfer probably will be and the cottage will have a hot tub. Yay or nay? I've always avoided hot baths during the 2ww but what about before?


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Carrie, my husband gave me a spa treatment voucher for my birthday last year and I used it yesterday before my transfer next week. I used the steam room and the jacuzzi and enjoyed my massage. I'm sure it is fine. I recently found out a friend is due when I would have been due which means she got pregnant round her wedding and honeymoon. Her honeymoon photos show her doing all sorts of adventure sports and she is having a healthy pregnancy. I think sometimes we overthink things when we are having difficult conceiving.


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Carrie that sounds great. I would go and enjoy it.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lining scan today was fine. Lining at 2.6 so ready to move on to building it back up. Does this measurement sound ok? I'm worried it's quite low, so quite a lot to build up again? 

I'm on climovel tablets. Anyone have any experience of them? They said I can take them all at once or space them out. I thought I'd try them all at once. 

So now to crack open the Brazil nuts, beetroot/pomegranate juice, hot water bottles, warm socks and what else?? Pineapple? 

Took ages at clinic this morning and I was so so stressed about getting to work. Haven't told them. I'm a teacher and told them I had a blood test at gp at 8.30 so should be there for 9. Honestly it was so so busy At the clinic. It was never like that before. I was trying not to stress but couldn't help it and am now thinking it might have affected the cycle. Need to get back into my guided relaxation I think. 

Carrie a spa sounds fabulous. I think you'll be ok before transfer. Maybe after I'd be more wary but go and enjoy It! I am really hoping my transfer falls on a day off for me and not a work day. Am slightly regretting not telling work in one way but then know it is best. Just need to get over it and phone in sick if I need to.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Pinkfairy - I wouldn't worry about it being too thin, mine was 4mm then I still had 5 days of buserelin before I was to build up, after 2 weeks of progynova my lining is a whopping 19mm! I wouldn't worry about being stressed out this morning, I suffer from stress & anxiety a lot so trying to chill out doesn't really work a lot of the time but I'm trying.  I've been eating Brazil nuts and pineapple but that's it.  Hope you build up a nice big lining. xx

Carrie - go for it, it could be a while before you can use a hot tub again! Enjoy xx

Sandybell- how are you doing with 2ww, hope you're not driving yourself crazy.  FX this one sticks for you xx

Ceriwishing - congratulations   I've got 30 of those eBay sticks ready to use up     

KnittyGritty - same transfer date as me, I get the call on wed to see how Embys are doing - scary isn't it xx

Baby good - good luck with everything, hope your not too stressed xx

Hope everyone's doing well.

Feeling a bit teary and tired today. So early night for me. Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all, can I join in?
I'm on day 6 of Suprecur injections and Ellestre (HRT) tablets. HRT is the devil and I'm dreading having to take four tablets today! Anybody else on HRT?


----------



## piks78 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi there, can I join? I'm on HRT and agree it's the devil - I'm also on day 6 and feeling quite rough - permanently nauseous and tired. Starting steroids for the first time today and cramming in as many brazil nuts and cups of raspberry tea as possible before my first scan on Monday. Really nervous as I've previously had lining issues.


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Piks- exactly! Feel so nauseous and I've got to start taking an extra tablet today. When is your ET scheduled for?

I don't know if there's any truth in it, but I've heard that some er..."self love" can help with getting oxygenated blood to that region and help with lining. Willing to try some research though!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you ladies  I will go and enjoy the hot tub! I was so good on my past two failed transfers that I'm enjoying being a little bit naughty this time. I even had a coffee from my tassimo machine this morning!! No cutting out caffiene this time!! 

Scribbles - I am on HRT! 4 tablets of progynova and a bum patch but I've had zero side effects! I feel fine? I must be lucky lol! 

Piks78 - hope your lining is gets nice and thick!! 

Pink fairy - I think that's a good base lining scan! You should defo be able to build that up to a nice thick lining with the oestrogen! When's your next scan? I totally understand that anxiety. My clinic is in London and I have to travel from Liverpool down for my scans, I've almost missed my train back up so many times cos they've been delayed by over an hour. Last time it happened I cried in the waiting room, so embarrassing!!


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Pinkfairy just reading your post...you haven't told work about your treatment etc? I haven't and am not going to tell them after fet as they may not even defrost. Fingers crossed they do but I just don't think it's necessary at the moment. The problem is I am a vet nurse working as sole nurse so doing all the anaesthetics X-rays and dealing with the patients. I don't particularly want the whole practice to know that soon either. I'm going to deal with it closer to the time and not get stressed out by it! Hope your having a good weekend 😀X


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi anyone on here on there 2ww?


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for reassurance about lining ladies. Will hope that it makes a nice comfy home for our little frosty. 

Mols hope you're feeling a bit better today. This process is just so difficult, I still get very angry sometimes about it.  Added hormones just does not Help! Soon your little embryo will be home, snuggling in.

Hey scribbles and piks. I'm on climaval which is HRT I think? Only started yesterday and feel OK for now. Am a bit worried about the effects, especially feeling sick! Fingers crossed piks for a nice thick lining and the Brazil nuts and raspberry tea is worth it. 

Carrie my next scan is 3rd June. Can't imagine having to travel so far, must be so stressful. I could just feel myself getting so worked up. There were other ladies clearly feeling similar though - once pacing and the other was almost in tears asking the receptionist if she could see a nurse. I know what you mean about being naughty. I'm sure last time I'd switched to decaf tea and healthy eating etc. I have however upped my water intake..... And will do all the lining things from now. Maybe I'll buy decaf tea with my next weekly shop. I had acupuncture last time but can't afford it this time and that worries me. I just feel so much more stressed this time. I don't think I was so wound up last time. After I had Louie I felt like a different person, so calm and more laid back and easy going. Over the past 9 months or so I've felt that going and more stress creeping in. Not sure why, perhaps just life? Like a demanding two year old and lack of sleep, plus work hasn't been great. Hmm I don't  know. 

Woo no I haven't told them this time. I did last time and had their full support. I would have full support this time as well I'm sure but it's different management and I just don't feel close to them to tell them. I'm not sure they'd understand. Plus they've got so much on themselves at work and I'm not a priority. And finally, selfish reasons, I don't want it to affect where they place me next year class wise. I don't want them basing their decision on the assumption that I would be going off on maternity, because the likelihood is that I won't. I do know they'd be supportive because they are nice people. I don't know, I can explain it. I don't feel valued at all at work. 

Anyway I'm rambling. I'm off to get a hot water bottle and think nice lining thoughts!


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I had the scan to check my lining on Friday and it was just thick enough to proceed with the cycle at 7.2mm - thank goodness! I had ovulated naturally and the transfer is scheduled for 26/5. Had some worries about the timing but spoke to the embryologist yesterday and she reassured me that will be day 5 and not day 7 as it seemed to me. Trying to stay relaxed even though I am getting nervous. 

Pink fairy and Carrie I sympathise re the waiting times in the clinics. I find that I am anxious anyway about whatever I am there for and my anxiety builds the more I wait so that I am a nervous wreck by the time I get seen (I have had some bad news appointments over the last few months). But I am lucky enough to work for myself and not have work pressures or trains to add extra pressure to the wait. 

Joanne good luck in the 2ww.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Miss V,

Thank you and not long for yourself how u feeling?


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies- how are we all doing? 

I am on day 10 after prostap- just like last time the migraines have been pretty awful. Emotionally I am all over the shop, not sure if it's DR or the fact I am still getting over my MC.... Not sure that I will ever get over it but this week has been particularly grim. Possibly made worse by an insensitive pregnancy announcement from a friend via text who knows my situation and is due when I should have been....

So I will collect my little frostie on weds and transport it to the new clinic (bizarre I know but I am saving myself £300) new clinic is only a ten minute drive... First lining scan is on Thursday.  I really am in a bit of a panic about the thawing process- I know it's out of my control and just need to take it a day at a time just now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

MissV - great news about your lining, you must be relieved! Good luck with ET! It's frustrating that we can't look ourselves while we are away from the clinic to check! 

Joanne- your signature brings me a lot of hope as you took the same meds as I am on now for my first FET and got a beautiful girl from it. I hope we have your success!

Babygood- bless, can imagine you're panicking! It's so hard to put so much faith in something so precious into the hands of others. It must be made so much harder when you're feeling rough too.

I have my scan on Friday which will be day 14. I have no idea what to expect after that!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm just about to head off to Liverpool to get he train to London. Appointment tomorrow at 9.30am but I couldn't get there that early so travelling down tonight! Hopefully going to get my transfer date and I still feel numb. Just upset and bitter I'm heading to my 3rd transfer with not a hint of a positive when we're not even doing this process for fertility issues. It probably doesn't help I'm surrounded by pregnant friends :/ 

MissV - sounds like a good cushy lining!! So your transfer is Thursday? 

Baby good - big hugs!! I bet that pregnancy announcement was so hard to swallow, you're such a brave lady!! Hopefully Frostie is transferred ok  and great you're saving £300!! I was told the thawing process is 95% success and I had two embryos survive the thaw perfectly, so try not to worry too much although I know it's hard!! 

Hope everyone else's weekend/Monday has been ok xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anybody know if feeling heavy like AF is due is normal in a medicated FET?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've had cramps during my medicated FET that feels like period if that's what you mean? 

My lining is 7.3mm. Booked in for ET Wednesday 1st June at 1.10pm.

Still not even remotely excited.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Hope your all doing well, I'm getting transfer on 27th May and been getting cramps like AF pains on and off for the whole cycle.  I'm presuming this is normal.  Our wee Embys were taken our freezer yesterday, we'll hear tomorrow how they are doing.  Scared/excited! 

Hope everyone doing ok.  

Mols xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha I've been feeling a bit 'periody' today too. Am only on day 5 of estrogen....... 

Good luck for tomorrow's update mols. How may are being defrosted and what day are they again?


----------



## piks78 (Apr 14, 2016)

Evening everyone, hope you're all feeling okay.
Exciting to hear ET dates have been set already! Sometimes I have to remind myself we're actually doing this again, it gets a bit scary to let it be real again, but I suppose you just have to let the process happen and go with the flow - not something that comes easy for me being a little bit of a control freak 

Sounds like the cramping is a good thing - bit worried I'm not having any! I'm eating like a horse though and very bloated which I get with AF. I'm now on steroids though so I'm not sure if that makes a difference? I've suddenly got a lot more energy. I'm doing everything I can to help my lining, and I mean everything, it seems a bit better than it was last cycle, 6.7 on day 8, hoping it grows some more before Friday's scan.

I'm totally in awe in those of you who have to travel such long distances for treatment,
Sending lots of positive thoughts xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Pink fairy - we've got 11 Frosties, they were frozen on day 1 so we have no idea of quality. So odd are in our favour but it's nerve racking. When's your next scan? xxx

Piks - I'm hoping cramps is a good sign! I'm the same but of a control freak so was glad when I got the date for transfer. Good luck for Friday's scan xxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like ET is Friday as embryos survived thawing and are developing this morning. Waiting for these calls is so nerve-racking!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Knittygritty - tell me about it, my nerves are shot! 

Just had my call from embryologist out of our 11 Frosties, 10 survived and half of them are looking good, will find out more on Friday, can't believe transfer is nearly here. 

xxxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Fingers-crossed for you as ten embryos is a great number to choose from.  We didn't expect all four to survive the thaw so was surprised they had.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

That's brilliant knittygritty! Fingers crossed for us both that they stick. 

Does anyone know if it's OK to take my dog for a 30 min walk after transfer, I've been looking it up and most places are saying act like a couch potato. I've taken the whole day off work and my plans at the moment for that day is come back from clinic, go back to bed for a bit, walk dog the just hang about the house not doing much. Does that sound ok? xx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Hope it's ok to join again, i think I popped in at the beginning to say hi and have just checked in every so often to see how everyone is doing whilst waiting for things to get moving for us.
Our medication arrived today for our FET! Eeek! So excited to finally start, we had a freeze all on our 1st IVF cycle due to OHSS    but good news is we've got 3 x lovely day 5 blasts on ice   we've decided we're going to thaw and transfer x2 if they survive and keep 1x frozen. Such hard decisions to make!

Mols - fantastic news that 10 survived! What day will they develop to? And how many are you transferring? I had also planned exactly the same as you for ET day, chilling and a little gentle dog walk, so will be interested in what others think?

Knittygritty - eeek! Amazing all 4 survived! What day are they taking your embies too and how many are you having transferred?

Piks - what extra things are you doing to help lining??

Hello to everyone else looking and sending lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Nelli they are aiming to push them to day 5 and if all is well it would be just the one as I am under 30.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Oh it's all starting to get busy on here!

Knittygritty- wishing you lots of luck for the transfer! 

Mols- hope all goes really well on Friday for you.

Piks- good luck for Friday's scan. What have you done to help your lining? 

AFM- well I picked up our little frostie today and transferred it to our new clinic- my nerves are pretty much shattered by it all and just hoping I have made the right decision.  First lining scan tomorrow. I must admit- having been very motivated in my first cycle- I have pretty much done nothing this time. Trying to be as healthy as possible but if I fancy a glass of wine on the weekend then I will have it (Obviously won't after ET!)After our MC I figure that if its going to happen or not work then there is little I can do.  Just trying to relax and live my life as normally as possible.....

Good luck to everyone over the next few days xxxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahhhhh one more sleep till transfer.........

Have a good day everyone, sending you all baby dust xxxx


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
Wow so much has happened since I was last on this forum! 
MissV - I think I saw that your transfer was today. Hope it goes well. Best of luck and lots of baby dust.
Molls - Good luck for your transfer tomorrow. Very exciting.
Nelli - when do you start the meds? Great that you made a decision about transfer.
I'm currently on day 8 of down regulation so very behind most ladies here. I got horrible side effects whilst down regging on my fresh cycle but so far haven't had any this cycle - still waiting for withdrawal bleed though so maybe its still too early for side effects. I wish I'd kept a diary last time!
How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

I am on my way home from the transfer. It all went well. We transferred one blast and 100% of cells thawed   the only 'problem' was that I had to go to the loo before as I was too desperate! So bladder wasn't entirely full but they still had a good view. thanks for the good wishes Bubble.
Good luck for your transfers tomorrow Mols and Knittygritty! 
Hope everyone else's cycles are going well.


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I am have frozen transfer next Friday this is our 5th and last chance so I just hope everything finally goes our way for once, I have had 2 pregnancy little Angle Girl born at 22 week and I m/c 2 year ago at 6.5week.  I suffer form cyst which I have had removed last year.  My cycle was cancelled last month due to poor lining 5mm. They have changed med this month and my lining is now 12mm I am having my last scan on Friday to check lining I am just worried that it will start thinning out and cycle will get cancelled (think I am being paranoid)


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats on being pupp missV! Sounds like a good strong embryo!! 

Kathy - sounds like you've had such a hard time I'm sorry for your losses! I'm on m 3rd transfer too so fingers crossed 3rd time lucky!! 

6 more sleeps till my transfer!! It's my friends hen do this weekend and the clinic have said its fine to have a couple of drinks as well


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Knittygritty - did they say you've got really good chance with 1x blast due to your age? thats great news if they did. Will they freeze any blasts if you get more than 1?

Babygood - how nerve racking transferring your little embryo but the right thing to do, did you transport yourself? Hope your new clinic is good. I've decided I'm going to give up wine once start DR, Ive also decided to take vit d effervescent , coQ10 and I've just ordered some ear acupressure. I was really disheartened after OHSS and cancelled cycle but I've suddenly got my mojo back since meds arrived for FET. I think relaxing is the most important though! I've managed to get an assignment deadline in before we start thank goodness!

Bubble - I start DR a week today so I'm really far behind! Should probably be on June/July thread but I'm just so eager! I suffered with side effects of DR last time but I agree I think it was after AF.

Missv - fantastic news ... Eeek you are PUPO! We had freeze all cycle last time due to OHSS so really can't wait for ET. Hope you are relaxing and having lovely evening with your embryo on board.

Kathy - hello, your lining sounds great, try not to be too worried. Will keep fingers crossed your scan goes well tomorrow.

Carrie - enjoy your hen do and a little tipple while you can (hopefully the last for 9months!)

Afm - I'm a bit far behind most, just waiting for day 21 to start DR which will be Thursday, then I have endo scratch next Friday   not looking forward to that!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I am pupo of one early blast. My otd is on 10th June.   I was given the choice of putting a morula  back too but decided against it on the advice of the embryologist.


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Great news knitty gritty so excited for you being PUPO x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Nelli- yes I collected our little frostie and drove it to the new clinic!!! I was very happy with my first clinic but my consultant has moved so I am following her!

Knittygritty & MissV - congrats on being pupo- I hope it's a smooth 2ww for you and fingers crossed you get your BFP.

AFM - lining scan was fine so I start progynova tomorrow, next scan 9th June and all going well FET on 17th June.......scary stuff!

To everyone else at various stages - hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've started my lubion injections tonight and they're so painful!! 

Has anyone else done this and got any tips? I don't know what I'm going to be like after 2 weeks of them


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok 
Afm had my last scan yesterday and lining is 15mm so all going well transfer will be next Friday


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Carrie88- sorry I can't be of help as I am not on Lubion,it might help to apply an ice pack before and after injection as sometimes this helps calm it down/reduces the pain.  

Kathy- great news re lining! Good luck for next Friday.  Have you done anything special to help your lining? I have been very lazy with this cycle and done nothing apart from take pregnacare.... It all ended badly last time when I was so strict with everything.  But now I am having a panic that I may be too laid back?!!!


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi badly good the clinic have put me on tamoxifen I have been on Brazil nuts kept my belly warm will bean bag 3 times a day and I have been eating beetroot because I don't fancy drinking beetroot juice hope this helps. My lining as never been this thick xxx good luck xxx


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I posted a separate thread but I might get some help here too.

I had a perfect blastocyst transfer yesterday. It survived the thaw and started hatching by the time we arrived at the hospital for the transfer. It's our last one, first transfer (fresh) last year didn't take, followed by a frozen transfer of two embryos which both took and sadly we lost through a miscarriage last year. This is our last frozen embryo.

I'm just a little confused because the hospital gave me my test date, 19th June which is 23 days after transfer. With my last two transfers the test date was always 12 days later.

I've been looking it up online and it seems like normally it's about 12 to 16 days after transfer for a pregnancy test. The hospital used to send you away with a cheapie style cassette test but they said yesterday they'd had some quality issues with them so we should just buy our own.

I'm just confused about why we need to wait over three weeks to test this time. Is it because of the miscarriage or because we've switched to crinone gel instead of Cyclogest pessaries for this cycle? Could this be a mix up?

How long have you been told to wait before testing?


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Click

I had my transfer yesterday with a similar embryo to yours, was told it was a top quality 5 day blast that had starting to hatch, my OTD is the 10th June not sure why yours is so far away. I've also been given a cassette type pregnancy test.  It feels like they've given you the wrong date but surely you'd like to think they wouldn't get that wrong?  I'm pretty sure that you'd be ok testing on the 10th as that'll be two weeks since transfer.  

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww xx


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Mols. Good look to you too.

Looking at the calendar I suspect that they intended to give me a test date of the 12th but then misread the calendar. I might test on the 11th then do my official one the next week, or call the hospital next week just to double check.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great news miss v, hope you're managing to relax a bit during 2ww. 



Hi Kathy. Sorry to hear of your angel girl and also your little one too. Can't imagine how hard that must be. Your lining sounds great. What have you got frozen?

Carrie hope you're enjoying the hen weekend! Sorry no idea bout the jabs. What are they for? 

Babygood glad the moving of your embryo went well. I too feel a bit like I'm not doing much. Think it's partly because during fresh you're jabbing everyday and then appointments every 2-3 days to check whereas with frozen, it's tablets in morning along with vitamins and two weeks between checks. Well I'm hoping that's all it is! 

Knitty great news! What made them say not to transfer the morula? Think you said you were below 30? 

I'm plodding on. Last few days been feeling a bit rubbish late afternoon/tea time. Can't work out if it's tiredness or medication. Could be either! I seem to hit a wall and just feel yuk. Not sick exactly but just not right. It seems to wear off into the evening tho. Been having twinges in pelvic area too, almost a feeling like period about to start and I'm almost surprised when I go to the toilet to find it hasn't. Is that normal?? I've been having some Brazil nuts on cereal most days (only 4-5 is that enough??), hot water bottle and socks every night and taking extra vitamin d. Don't think that's enough tho. what else can I do??

I want this to work so much but am really really worried it won't. Have a gut feeling and I'm usually right. Am so hoping I'm not this time.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry forgot to say great news also mols. Hope you can relax in 2ww. 

Click that does seem an awfully long time, seems like they've made a mistake. Can you call to check? Agree with others about it being detectable sooner, think my clinic was 9 days post 5dt last time, not sure if it differs this time. Good luck with 2ww. Dreading that part.


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I believe the embryologist wasn't recommending it because it wasn't as well developed and was behind. We both sort of agreed that if it was our last ivf we would have two back. I was surprised she mentioned two as I thought they were very strict about single blastocyst transfer if you are in your twenties. Difficult decision and I feel a bit guilty for not putting the other back.


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Good morning ladies
Hope everyone is well
Pinklady2 these are our last 3 we are having transfer next Friday just started the progesterone today just hope everything's goes well


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Wow excellent that so many of you have had successful transfers. Fingers crossed for all of you. 
Miss V great news about 100% thaw sounds like a very strong embryo.

Kathy - so sorry to hear of your losses. Best of luck with your transfer next week. 

Pink fairy - Im sure it will all be side effects from the meds - where abouts in your cycle are you? 

Click - it does sound like a long wait until OTD. Maybe ring the clinic to double check? 

Im on day 11 of down reg today and still no AF! Starting to panic as down reg scan is thursday and I'm sure if AF doesn't show today my lining wont be thin! Went in for a scratch on day 1 of down reg and was told my lining was really thick so I was expecting a bleed! Hope it hurries up!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I'm just about to do a FET using my frosties from a couple of years back, as had to take a break for a couple of years due to BC.  Had all the treatment etc and now all good to go with FET.
I'm normally on older group forum, but not many ladies cycling on that thread, so thought I would hop on here.

Has anyone been taking Ethinoylestadial 50mcg day 2 of bleed?? also taking 10mg prednisolone, 100mg asprin?  Take EE for 14 days and if lining all ok will introduce 800mg of progesterone 400 twice a day 12hrs apart.  Also, does anyone take clexane 40?? if so when did you start taking it in your cycle??

Getting very nervous now as had a wild IVF journey so far, and just     the frosties   

Wishing all you lovely ladies     
and love to hear from anyone about to do FET mid June.
thanks
Eliza123


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Eliza123 - I am doing FET on Friday I also have had a lot of issues low Amh and now only got one ovary so I don't really ovulate. I had a cancelled cycle last month due to poor lining so my clinic put me on tamoxifen 20mg twice a day and progynova 10mg and it has done the job my lining on Friday was 15mm which it never been this thick just just have to trust your clinic I am sure they will get you there. I am 42 years old ( getting a old buger haha)


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good afternoon ladies!! 

I am back from the hen do in York and I am broken! I only had 2 cocktails and some prosecco in the hot tub but about 5 hours sleep both nights so I am pooped!! I feel so relaxed and chilled though, I'm definetly in a different mindset place with this transfer. 2 more sleeps till I bring my embryo home!! Hope you've all had a good bank holiday!! 

Click - your test date defo sounds wrong, even a 3dt isn't that long! Congrats on being pupo!! 

Pink fairy - lubion is progrsterone! I've tried the heat pads and massaging my stomach a bit and that's made me feel a bit better. Sorry to hear you've been feeling s bit rotten  I hope you've rested and feel a bit better now? 4-5 Brazil nuts is more than enough, you don't wanna take too many as you'd be overdosing on selenium! Sounds like you're doing everything you can to make it work  

Bubble - hope your period arrives soon!! 

Eliza - I've never taken that medication but just wanna say good luck  

To everyone else who I may have missed I hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Carrie.

I called yesterday and the nurse said that there were two test dates in my notes, the 9th and the 19th and she wasn't sure why. She did the maths and confirmed it's the 9th we should test on. Eek! Not long now.

Still getting twinges on my right hand side, touch of nausea and need to pee. All. The. Time. That was a major symptom when I got pregnant with the twins, so hopefully it's a good sign.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## shellsuit (Jul 6, 2014)

hi everyone

i have 2 forsties - waiting for af so i can call the clinic

ill be doing a natural transfer so will have a day 10 scan after that

i plan to transfer 1 and i hope the thaw goes ok!

waiting on a call from the lab to discuss quality as if they aren't great i may just bite the bullet and transfer them both

I'm lucky to have twin girls from a fresh cycle last year xxx


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Welcome Shellsuit. I just saw your post and had to reply as we also have 2 embies in freezer and twin girls! So just wanted to say hello. 

Carrie sounds like you had a good time on the hen do. Glad you feel more relaxed.

Glad you got your test date sorted click. 

My AF still hasnt started properly just been spotting last few days and i have my down reg scan on thursday. I dont feel anyway down regulated. My skin is greasy and ive broken out in spots and boobs are sore and I feel way to cheerful. - When I was down regulated last time I couldnt stop crying and felt awful and skin was dry not greasy! Does anyone have any experience of what happens if you are not down regulated when you need to be? Im hoping by some miracle that it all happens tomorrow but Im not convinced!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm on my way to London!!! 

I'm bringing my 3rd embryo home!!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I am on my way home from London! 

Our 3BC embryo survived 100% and has started expanding! OTD June 12th!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Woohoo Carrie sending lots of positive vibes and fairy dust your way


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

5dp5dt today and I've got my period. Nine whole days before test day.

And they want me to carry on taking the Crinone until next Thursday. Just feels like torture. Everything was so perfect, I can't understand why it's failed like this.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Click- so sorry to read this. Did it start today? Definitely like a period? I have never had bleeding after implantation but I have heard other people mention it, but that would maybe happen before now possibly. Yeah this journey just feels like a one way ticket to hell at times - have you to go in to GRI next week or test at home?

I will keep everything crossed for you click xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Carrie88- congrats on being pupo! 

I am just waiting- it all seems so long with a medicated FET......trying to remain positive!


----------



## shellsuit (Jul 6, 2014)

Bubble1234 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Welcome Shellsuit. I just saw your post and had to reply as we also have 2 embies in freezer and twin girls! So just wanted to say hello.
> 
> ...


thanks bubble how old are your girls? can't believe how similar our situation is

good luck for tomorrow, i suppose I'm lucky to be able do natural and just have to wait for af before going for a day 10 scan

still waiting to hear from the clinic on the grade of my frosties, ill chase them tomorrow

and I'm sorry click, is it full flow af as like someone said could it be implantation? keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you.

I'm completely devastated. It's definitely my period, I get really heavy periods and although it's not got quite as heavy as normal, I'm getting clots and sort of tissue stuff coming out. It's all mixed up with the Crinone gel as well so it's really gross.

I had a complete wobbly last night and told my husband I wasn't taking any more meds, which upset him so I felt bad and took everything this morning but I think I only got half the Crinone in because there was loads left in the applicator and it was sort of clogged up at the end. Sorry, I'm sure that was delightful to read. It made me feel pretty sick just looking at it.

Before this I was needing to pee all the time and was so bloated I couldn't do my jeans up which I'm guessing are progesterone side effects but they've completely stopped now.

At least the cramping has subsided for now.

They don't want me to go over to the hospital, instead I get to do the test at home, a few hours before a big presentation at work. I was so sure that this time would be it for us. I might do it the day before to get it out the way since last time they had us test on the Wednesday after the Friday transfer and we got a result.

Part of me wants to get on with another fresh cycle and hopefully get some better embryos because the ones from our last were obviously not great despite looking okay, but the other part can't see the point in continuing because there's obviously something more wrong with me than we thought if I can't even make it to test day without getting a period.

Sorry to moan.

Good luck everyone. I'm keeping everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Aw Click I'm so sorry to hear this, look after yourself      And hopefully next time will be your time xxxxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh click I am so sorry  xxx


----------



## Amber28 (May 28, 2016)

Hi girls I hope you don't mind me joining your chat. I've been trying on and off for four years. Six fet transfers all neg. it's really hard but Im trying with ARGC. Any success stories ladies ? Xxx


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

So sorry click. Take care of yourself. This ivf rollercoaster is so unfair. Big hugs


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shellsuit - our girls are 4 years already - start school in september! I take it yours are still quite young? Is this going to be your last go or are you considering a fresh if it doesnt work out? Its kind of all or nothing for us this time as we couldnt afford a fresh icsi cycle. Signed the paperwork yesterday to say we are just having one put back. Have you found out about your frosties yet and how many to put back? 

Welcome Amber - this is our first fet so cant give you a personal success story. Best of luck to you.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh chick I'm so sorry. I never worried about bleeding before test day the last time but am this time because I bleed 7 days before period usually. 

I had my scan today and lining is 9.1 so am having embryo transferred next Friday. I start cyclogest on Sunday, twice a day. 

I've no idea what my lining was last time. Does this sound ok ladies? They want it above 8. Will another week make it too thick? 

I feel........... Strange.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pink fairy - no your lining didn't sound too thick, sounds like a perfect
Lining does that  Eeek exciting times for you!!! 

I am 2dp5dt and I just have a feeling this hasn't worked  went back to work today but took it fairly easy! Kept moving around, I've been for a gentle walk for about half an hour. I had a freak out in work cos I moved a table across the room and then thought crap I shouldn't have done that....I hate how this process messes with your head so much.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Pink fairy - your lining sounds great, mine was a whopping 19mm and I was so nervous that it was too thick

Carrie - I know what you mean, everything I do I'm so cautious of my little bean but there's been a few things I've thought I shouldn't have done.

AFM - I'm 7dp5dt and caved and tested this morning, we got a BFP   it's faint but it's there....my first ever positive pregnancy test, I have since done 5 just to make sure.  I'm now terrified something happens to our little bean, praying I can see this through the whole 8/9 months 

Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yaaaay!!! Congratulations Mols!! That's great news!! Xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you, still in shock xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in. I have just started buselerin injections for FET after first fresh cycle failed in March. Feeling a bit unsure about frozen and whether it will even survive thaw as we only have one.
Congratulations to all the BFPs


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations Mols - fabulous news!! Let's hope it's now a positive run we all get on here.  When was your OTD? In my fresh cycle my OTD was 10 days after transferring a 5 day blast, I am hoping to transfer another 5 day blast( our only frostie) but I noticed that similar people have been given an otd of fully 2 weeks after, even with a 5 day blast.  Main concern is that 10 days after is my husbands birthday.... So it could be a good one or a dreadful one......

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## hun bun (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone i had 5d frozen transfer on 27th n all my hpt have been negative last one i took yest at 7dp5dt, im really starting to feel down as see most ladies getting bfp by now, i darnt test again, this is my 3rd fet the last two failed, but the first fresh cyle of ivf resulted in bfp but miscarried at 6wks, my beta is in two days tho i dont see the point


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Baby good - my OTD isn't until next Friday, exactly 2 weeks after but I cracked and tested early and I can't stop   I'm currently 8dp5dt.  I'm in awe of the people who can hold out until OTD, I had no chance we're really impatient people. xxx

Hunbun - try not to worry too much, I've read lots of stories on here of people not getting their BFP until 13/14 days passed transfer. Sending you good luck wishes xxx

xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Mols- I held out till otd on fresh cycle, think I was the only one on our Jan/Feb thread who did!!! I will be the same this time I suspect, I don't have a huge amount of patience particularly with this kinda stuff but i am petrified of getting a false result so that makes me hang till otd - if that makes sense!!! It's a personal choice I suppose!!

Regardless it will all be over by my holiday on the 4th July and I am just trying to concentrate on that!!!

Hunbun- like you I also miscarried with my first fresh cycle, this is my first FET with my one frostie- hang in there & don't give up hope till otd.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

4dp5dt and I'm going nuts! I feel exactly the same as I did with my two failed transfers so I'm thinking it hasn't worked 

Has anyone got a BFP with no symptoms? No cramping or anything?


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

So pleased for all the BFPs!! Send some sticky dust!

Currently 2dp5dt and tried a test today and no shocks to say it was negative. I'm not going to kid myself about waiting until 16th June for OTD, I'm going to test everyday haha!


----------



## Amber28 (May 28, 2016)

Hi ladies ... I hope you are all well ...can I join you?


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ladies. Mind if I join?  And can anyone help?

I'm 4dp5dt FET and I'm in agony!  I've had absolutely awful period type pains for the last hour, along with the most horrific wind .... Even the dog has left the room!!!!  

The thing is I haven't had a period for 3 years so I can't work out any AF dates. Is this a good sign or am I done!  Has anyone had or heArd of anything similar. I've had a few twinges over the last couple of days. Both in the ovary area and near my belly button. But this wind and period like cramps are like nothing else!!  

I've held of POAS but might have to in the morning.  I don't know how you ladies hold out.

Fairy dust to all.xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey red

Are you a natural cycle or medicated? I think progesterone can cause these effects maybe? Hope it's a good sign. I was in agony before my positive test but that was a fresh cycle and think I had a touch of ohss. 

Aw carries I guess there's no way to know for sure. Don't lose hope. 

Can't scroll back now, sorry for missing people. P

I've started my cyclogest today, ET book for Friday. I think my hopes are up and this isn't good because I just don't think I can deal with a negative. That's ridiculous saying that, especially given how 'easy' I've had it compared to many of you. What I mean by hopes up is that I'm thinking things like "hopefully I'll be pg then and not be able to x, y, z" or "hopefully I'll be about x number of weeks then and able to x, y, z". This is such a crazy game. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi pink fairy.  This is my second IVF attempt with donor eggs so I'm medicated up to the hilt. Had some cramps before my previous bfn but this is something else. It feels like a proper period pain but as I said I have t had them for years and didn't last time. I'm so bloated and windy it's embarrassing!  It's been cramping for a couple of hourss now. I'm so scared this is over as we have no frozen embers left. 

I know what you mean about the what ifs!  I was sorting out my wardrobe today and hung onto a few things 'just incase' as they would make good maternity clothes. It's madness x


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Red1 - I had transfer the same day as you and I've not really had any cramping! I didn't on my failed transfers either so not sure if cramping is better or not! Hope it dies down soon xx


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Carrie. It's got better but the brain has gone now. Locked myself out of the house this morning. Walked out, closed door, got the car .... No keys. Had to phone the dog walker to come let me on my own house. Didn't POAS this morning.  Holding out as I feel pregnant. Not that I know what that feels like as I never have been but so excited that this may be it. They tell you to stay positive for a positive so that's what I'm doing. I'm ticking off all the symptoms  - tummy cramps, thirsty, peering a lot, dizzy, slight head ache, sore boob (only have feeling in one after surgery) oh yes and the complete numptyness!!!  

But hang on in there Carrie as I've googled everything and there is a really high percentage of women who have no symptoms at all. There was also a lady this week who had BFP's right up to 13dp and then a whopping BFP. So it's everyone in until OTD.  

June is a lucky month for all have decreed!!! Xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Loving the positive vibe on here!!

Hope everyone is doing ok at the various stages? I feel it's been dragging on forever, I think because on a fresh cycle it's busy with bloods, scan and injections that it flies by.

AFM - I started Buserelin nasal spray today- it's fairly unpleasant and I  would happily inject myself rather than inhale it! but like everything else it's a means to an end.  Scan on Thursday and if all ok then transfer the following Friday..... Can hardly bear to think of that day as I am petrified our frostie won't thaw well and we only have the one....


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Red1 - sounds like a lot of great symptoms there Hun!! Fingers crossed for us both!! 

Baby good - I didn't like the nasal spray either! I've had the buserelin injection for last transfer and this one and r I've chosen the progesterone injections as well!! I never thought I'd be choosing injections over other routes!! Hope your scan goes well and your lining is nice and thick!

If it's any consolation all of my 3 Frosties have survived the thaw 100%. I think my clinic has a 95% success rate of thawing!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies.

Carrie88- glad to hear you also thought the nasal spray was awful, I was staring to think that I am just being a bit pathetic.  Have actually felt quite sick today, it's just leaves such a rotten taste.  Just need to keep going!
Just want to get my scan over with, patience isn't my strong point especially when I am popping pills and sniffing sprays with no idea how it's all going!

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh yeah it's a horrible taste if it hits your mouth wrong!! 

I'm 7dp5dt and I am going nuts!!


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aw Carrie you have my sympathies. When do you plan to test? 

I'm feeling rubbish. I crashed my car today and husband has gone mad (I also crashed his a few months ago so not without reason) but it's made me really upset. Both the crashing and his reaction. So of course now I'm worried this cycle is ruined before it's even started properly. 

I'm in a bit of a daze about Et on Friday. Has anyone had any side effects from estrogen and progesterone? I've been feeling a bit icky and my bowels have been affected but not sure if this is the drugs or a bug? Mind you it's been two or three times in past two weeks....... 

Hope anyone else in two week wait is bearing up. And those of you on estrogen are growing a nice lining.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm hoping to test Saturday morning so only a day early! If it's negative I'm going to spend Saturday and Sunday in bed crying probably before work on Monday! 

Oh no  what happened? I bet you're well shook up! I've only ever had near misses and they shake me up! Are you ok? It won't have ruined anything Hun, and just think metal can always be fixed and replaced...you cant!! 

Nope I've not had any side effects from any meds but I think I'm a rare one not having symptoms xx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

See I didn't think I particularly had any but am now wondering. I think I've got off lightly anyway so shouldn't complain. 

I just didn't see the car. She'd stopped as person in front was turning right and I didn't see in time. No idea really, think I was distracted. I feel so terrible about it. The lady was so lovely too. I'm such an idiot. Everyone keeps saying accidents happen but husband doesn't see it that way. Honestly feel so bad. 

Oh that's not too far away. I'll be terrified if I get to that stage. I don't think I'm going to test. I didn't before. In fact I've never done a test. But am now wondering if I'll bleed before because my period starts a week before it's due, well the spotting does. So perhaps I'll know before anyway.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww I hope your car is not too badly damaged and you're feeling better today? I hope your hubbys calmed down too!! 

I've never had any bleeding on my failed transfers or cramps and I've had no bleeding or cramps this time either!! I'm 8dp5dt today so not long to go now!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok at the various stages and good luck to people who have OTD coming up soon!

AFM-  scan went fine yesterday, linining is approx 10-11mm so they are happy to go ahead with FET next Thursday. Thank god no more nasal spray but that's just substituted with sticking something else in another orifice!! Now on Crinone gel which started this morning.  Feeling quite nervous and of course absolutely dreading next Thursday morning waiting for the call to let me know if our little frostie has survived. I am having the transfer under sedation due to my 'difficult' anatomy.....


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Today I had a 3ba expanding blast transferred home where I am very much hoping she is snuggling in. Very very petrified. I thought it was a 3aa but he said 3ba. He said the thaw went perfectly so not too sure what happened. 

I am slightly worried my uterus feels like it's tightening, which I had during oregnancy with Louie and worry it means it's not going to work. I don't know it its irritable uterus or something. It doesn't feel sore or anything, just I'm so aware of it. I need to stop thinking about it and fast. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Just to let you know it was a bfn. I've come off all social media as my head is a mess and I'm struggling seeing pictures of people's perfect happy families, pregnancy announcements and babies. Does that make me sound bitter? Yes but it's what this process is making me.

3rd failed transfer, I'm 28 and with no health or fertility problems so something is obviously going very wrong somewhere. We are going to get private investigations completed before our last cycle.

I probably won't pop in here anymore either so I just want to wish everyone luck. I hope you get a better result than me x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Carrie88- sorry to hear that it was a BFN, wishing the best of luck next time round.

For the record I think how you are feeling is completely normal, social media is a killer and you just need to concentrate on yourself.  Take care xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh Carrie I'm so so sorry. I can not begin to imagine how devastated you are. You need to do what you need to do for yourself right now and if that means coming off social media the  do that. You might be right to think about further testing, it doesn't seem right to have had 3 good embryos and nothing. Do you get a follow up with your clinic? So sorry. Lots of love to you.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks girls. Yeah I'll get a follow up when I call them tomorrow. I just feel frustrated, my fertilisation rate is good and my embryos are good. We've had 13 embryos to biopsy so if that was normal IVF we would have had 13 chances, cos it's stupid pgd and my partner has a stupid genetic condition we lost 10


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

I really hope you can get sone answers Carrie. 

Argh ladies. This is so hard. Analysing every single little thing. I don't remember feeling like this last time, though I must have. Freaking out that this hasn't worked and feeling so sad. I want our little Frostie so much.


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

I haven't posted on this thread but I have been reading it.

I'm ten days past fet and got a bfp. I have no symptoms at all just a bit sore nipples which I put down to the progesterone.

I did a poundworld test first and the second line was barely visible. I'm so glad I did a first response test straight after as the second line was more obvious.

I just want to give people hope x


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

That's lovely news not generic! And it does give me hope.  This is my first FET and I've found it strange as I'm completely symptomless (6dp5dt) but with the fresh cycles I've had the works- which I always thought was the progesterone but maybe it was the HCG trigger ? Has anybody else noticed this difference between fresh and frozen?    Best wishes for the future Notgeneric and everybody else reading along here x


----------



## Kep11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello ladies

I'm posting for some advice really. We're right at the start of a FET cycle after my first IVF cycle ended in a missed miscarriage on 27th May which took just over two weeks to complete (around 10th June.) Hubby and I are keen to try again asap and went to the clinic earlier this week to discuss options - coincidentally I started what I thought was my period on the morning of the appointment. As I have an irregular cycle the consultant has put me on the Pill for 21 days so they can get an accurate reading for my Day 21.

All the signs were there on Tuesday for arrival of AF - I was an absolute cow on Sunday, a bit of spotting on Monday, then cramps and back ache Tuesday morning with heavier, although brown blood (sorry folks, tmi....) As advised by the consultant, I started taking the Pill he prescribed (Maexni) on Tuesday as first day of period but now only two days later I seem to have finished bleeding. This is not normal for me at all - I'm usually on for about 5-7 days but I'm sure it's not still the miscarriage blood as I'd had no bleeding at all for almost 2 weeks since I'd considered the mc complete.

Could it be the Pill itself that has reduced my period? Or have I possibly interpreted this as a period when it could still have been mc? Any advice/ideas would be much appreciated!

Kx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi kep,

I've been on the pill for 10 years and that's how mine are so I wouldn't worry xx good luck for your transfer!


----------



## Kep11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Carrie88! I was on the Pill for a long time in my late teens and twenties but don't remember periods being so short! And having this after only 2 days of taking it also made me a bit worried - all these hormones eh? Our poor bodies!!

Wishing you all the best on the next stage of your journey. Kx


----------

